# Can I disable my key fobs?



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Personally, I'd have all the locks changed and the system reset. You don't want him even getting in to tamper with anything. In the mean time, I'd park the car either in a garage or at a friend's house.

I'd take it to the dealer and see what they say. They could probably reprogram the key there as well as add a new one for you. Since Onstar was involved and it's a documented case, your insurance might cover most of the cost.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

They can reprogram the ignition to new keys, actually you can do it yourself it's pretty easy, the dealership should be able to pull/print the procedure for you. But since he has your key you will need to change the locks which will most likely change the key code anyways. 

New key fobs will run you anywhere in the vicinity of 50-75 bucks

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Glad you were able to get it back unharmed! Hope you don't leave keys in it again though.
You will need to get the car re-keyed, just changing the code won't help, since the thief has a key and can open your doors.


----------

